# Pygmy vs. Boer



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I am considerind getting out of pygmy's and into Boers  .Would you reccomend this? Why or why not.I love my pygmy's but I just don't know what is better for me in the goat buisness?Any help would be appriciated. :hair:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what is your goal? are you willing/able to sell them for meat?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

My goal is to raise quality goats that I can make money on and still have fun with.I want a nice sized herd but I want to start out with one or two with the money I would make off of my pygmy's.I am willing to sell them for meat.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I think it depends upon what the market is in your area, is it for pets, meat, breeding stock or 4-H? If the last three, then I'd say boers would be your best route, they always seem to be the easiest to sell.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Really all of the above Sarah.It's just that I'm going to be so sad of I sell them but I'll be happy to but a new goat too. :?


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Depending on the area, Boer can be a very competative market. If you want to raise quality goats, you can probably expect to have to do some showing to get the bigger buck (dollars) for them. And be either lucky to get fullbloods at a bargain or be willing to spend to buy them. Most of the meat animals would only be really profitable if your breeding stock was percentages rather than full or even purebred. 
I love mine because they are calm and sweet but my does are pets as well as producers. A lot of Boers are hardly handled and run in fairly large herds. There are a lot people who do not take very individual care of them and you have to be very careful that they don't carry Cl or something. 
But I must say that with good fullbloods, good prices are paid for them too.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

It's official I'm selling the Pygmys!It's sad but for the better.  I have a price but want to make sure it's reasonable.$75 each or $120 for the pair.My uncle wants to buy the doe but then she would be by herself w/ no other animals except a dog and cat.He doesn't want to pay me much either.He has a 3 and a 2 year old that like to chase goats to but love them.I'm torn on what I should do.Any suggestions?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I knwo it is hard when it is family but think you wouldn't let a goat go to any home by itself so tell him he needs to get another goat either from you or from someone else. The poor lonely doe will be getting out of her pen all the time, crying all the time and being anoying so much that they will want to get rid of her. She also needs the buddy to help keep her warm during the winter. It can even cause them to become mean as they are so upset. I have been there I know. 

Best to be firm and say sorry uncle so and so they need a buddy and you can't just have one. Also once you have one you have the shelter and the fencing etc so one more isn't going to change that.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm going to go call him and then I'll update you.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Well my uncle has been pretty much eliminated as a possible buyer.Sometimes he makes me so angry :veryangry: :veryangry: .He only wanted to keep her 2 months out of the year and me keep her the other 20.He siad he wouldn't put up a barn for a goat. :veryangry: I sounded as calm and reasonable as possible on the phone but I was ready to cry at my stupidity of even thinking about selling her to him.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

some people aren't ment to have goats - its ok you will find a buyer for them :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks,Stacy.I agree some people are not meant to have goats.Oh and I know there's only 12 months in a year.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Okay Sara...If you plan on getting a boer buck, make sure you have an adult handle the buck as they get very big and are very strong. Once they grow up and are sweet, they can be very dangerous.


----------



## babe817 (Apr 4, 2008)

all my boers are great.. very friendly.. our buck isnt to bad.. he is pretty friendly himself. hes even good around kids.. he only plays up a bit when the does are in season.. our new bucks very quiet.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

My boer buck isnt that bad either but breeding is what is the most dangerous time. This pretty much goes for all bucks in rut though. My bucks arent wild during breeding season. I went to a friend's house and went into her buck pasture where they were all in rut and the biggest boer out there came up and rubbed all over me. It is very stinky so just be careful around the big boer bucks.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I will always be careful around them and I can always get help.I just need to sell the pygmys first.I plan on getting 2 boer does and 1 buck to start.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

That's good. I wish you luck in you boer adventure. I have 2 boer does and 1 boer buck too....those boer kids are so cute!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Tommorow I get 2 boer does born in Dec. Will they be able to be bred this fall?


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

My daughter has a Boer X, mostly all Boer. Cosby's the standard white body, red head style, but one of her new doelings is red, with two white spots and the other has a white body, black head with assorted white spots on her head. The sire was 100& Boer and all black. They can be pretty colorful and are such handsome animals. 

Good luck with your Boer adventure. :thumbup:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes they can be colorful.I hope I don't need the luck .LOL I got 2 does their names are Coco and Bessy.Now all I need is a buck and I'm set for a long time.I say that now but we'll see what I say tommorow. :lol: I'll get pics later.


----------

